# rough scale sand boas



## wardtimothy (Apr 11, 2007)

piccys on my late 06 unrelated pair.


----------



## sengir (Apr 11, 2007)

They look so nice. In a way I wish we could have them here in OZ.
Cheers


----------



## wardtimothy (Apr 11, 2007)

why, do you have an import ban on non indiginous species?

See I wish I had the choice of australian snakes that you guys have, but Im lucky I guess as we have a massive variety of snakes in the UK pet trade, its just very costly as we only have 2 common snakes in the UK and 1 is DWA and the other is not captive bred.


----------



## sengir (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah a total ban unless you are a zoo pretty much.
What is DWA??


----------



## wardtimothy (Apr 11, 2007)

dwa stands for Dangerous Wild Animal. It covers all animals that cannot be kept without a licence. The Adder that is found in the UK is venomous so you have to have a license. They are also protected from being wild caught as they are not very common.

The DWA list consists of most venomous snakes but not all, the hognose and asian vine snake amongst some other rear fanged snakes can be kept as they only have a mild poison. It also covers lots of other dangerous animals, not just poisonous. Snakes such as the african rock python and burmese python are not covered by DWA and can be freely sold and kept.

The UK has very few laws about importing reptiles and as long as they are not DWA or CITIES protected then you can get whatever you like "at a cost".

Try visiting http://www.crystalpalacereptiles.com/categories.php?cat=11 to see some of the higher end snakes available in the UK (the royal python morphs are amazing), I visit this site quite often just to window shop, I cant afford most of what is on offer as I have a young family but if I had lots of money then i would spend loads at this place. It is one of the premium reptile shops in the UK.


----------



## Adam (Apr 11, 2007)

Another fine snake that would be nice to be able to keep!!!!


----------



## Aslan (Apr 11, 2007)

Meh, looks like a fat Blonde Mac...


----------



## Retic (Apr 11, 2007)

Lovely snake, Eryx conicus was the same species I had MANY years ago but back then they were all wild caught, CB were virtually unheard of.


----------



## wardtimothy (Apr 11, 2007)

still pretty rare in the uk pet trade, not too many people have them and not many breeders, I have heard of an albino that is in the USA, and a couple of hets for albino that have made their way over this side of the atlantic so maybe in a few years we will start to see some albinos.

As far as I know kenyans are the only sand boa in the uk that offer differant morphs to the standard. I really want a couple of anery kenyans.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 11, 2007)

No offence but their bredli look disgusting.

Some of them are nice, however the Aussie pythons don't look anything like what we have here.

At least our lines are still relatively pure.


----------



## wardtimothy (Apr 11, 2007)

gillsy said:


> No offence but their bredli look disgusting.
> 
> Some of them are nice, however the Aussie pythons don't look anything like what we have here.
> 
> At least our lines are still relatively pure.


 
Am i missing something, what looks disgusting!!! Whos bredli!!!


----------



## wardtimothy (Apr 11, 2007)

sorry, guess your talking about crystalpalacereptiles

i guess we have to make do with what we have got, as there isnt going to be any new blood due to restrictions on exports out of australia (think this is the case anyway) not many bredli about at all, quite a rarely seen snake in the uk.


----------



## Deano (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing...........


----------



## Retic (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't even find any Bredls on there. I suppose with all the other amazing snakes on that site they can't have everything ;-)


----------



## gillsy (Apr 11, 2007)

http://www.crystalpalacereptiles.com/proddetail.php?prod=Bredl 

Looks half RSP.

Nice website though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Retic (Apr 11, 2007)

Disgusting ?


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 14, 2007)

How easy r these boa's to keep in captivity and what is there temperament like??? Have a friend back in India who has some indian sand boa's and recons they r great pets to have and even the wild ones hardly ever strike if picked up.... Are the rough scale sand boa same as the Indian ones???? Was told that they r pretty hard to breed???????


----------



## wardtimothy (Apr 15, 2007)

they are very easy to keep, they require a low humidity and spend most of their time buried with their head sticking out of the substrate. You can get away without a water bowl as they very rarely drink and can get all the moisture that they need from the food. I have been told that the can get hypothermia if they are kept humid.

Have not tried to breed as they are young, there are not many of this snake about in the uk at the moment but are relatively cheap to purchase.

Dont know if this is the same for the indian sand boa.


----------



## eladidare (Apr 15, 2007)

it wouldnt hurt to have a water bowl in there anyway... they are beautiful snakes! well done


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 15, 2007)

...


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 15, 2007)

Just luv the fact that they have live babies and will definitely get my self a pair when I go back to India in a few years..... Luv ur snakes... They r awesome.....


----------



## wardtimothy (Apr 16, 2007)

eladidare said:


> it wouldnt hurt to have a water bowl in there anyway... they are beautiful snakes! well done


 
I use aspen shavings instead of sand so any spillages would soak up into the substrate and cause high humidity. The are a chunky little snake and are prone to knocking over water bowls.

It is just as easy to offer water every few days and i believe safer.

I do not feed on the Aspen shavings to stop the risk of impaction,


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 16, 2007)

Green Tree Python £350 - $832AU.. That's soo CHEAP..

Also! Nice looking snakes!


----------

